# Roland Rhinestone Software



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello

I saw the softare for rhinestoneing yesterday. Anyone have and please be honest, What do you think? I have the cutter not the software.

Thanks so much for your help!! 
jennjenn


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roland does not have software for cutting vinyl rhinestones templates like DAS or Eagle Ultraforce BUT there is sort of a work around if you have a GX 24.. you can buy R-Wear and then import the image to cutstudio and they SAY it will work. I have not tried it as I sold my GX 24. If you don't have a GX 24 you either have to see if the DAS software will work for your cutter

I have both systems...the EGX 350 desktop engraver and use it to cut templates I also have the DAS system w/ a Puma III cutter and use it to cut templates in sandblast vinyl resist (76 mm) and it works well...I use it for designs larger that 8x10 inch


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Roland does not have software for cutting vinyl rhinestones templates like DAS or Eagle Ultraforce BUT there is sort of a work around if you have a GX 24.. you can buy R-Wear and then import the image to cutstudio and they SAY it will work. I have not tried it as I sold my GX 24. If you don't have a GX 24 you either have to see if the DAS software will work for your cutter
> 
> I have both systems...the EGX 350 desktop engraver and use it to cut templates I also have the DAS system w/ a Puma III cutter and use it to cut templates in sandblast vinyl resist (76 mm) and it works well...I use it for designs larger that 8x10 inch


Charles,
We discovered a way to output directly to the cutter from RWearStudio and it is just as good as the DAS solution. There's no need to copy paste into CutStudio anymore. The latest version of the software is 1.12 and has a cutter output function.

I tested a 8" x 36" design for a pant leg and the solution works perfectly. We're also in the process of sourcing a material from Roland UK that could work as well as the DAS solution.

-Dana


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So Dana, you are saying definitively that the R-Wear software will work with a GX24?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dana... thanks a lot...I think I have the latest R-Wear...got it earlier this month at training...I will try this later. Do you know if this will work with other cutters...assuming of course the cutter is installed??? could be a great answer for some


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Dana... thanks a lot...I think I have the latest R-Wear...got it earlier this month at training...I will try this later. Do you know if this will work with other cutters...assuming of course the cutter is installed??? could be a great answer for some


Charles,
Roland software will only power Roland devices. I have been told that US cutters will drive off of the old Roland PNC-1000 drivers, so it's worth a shot to try your cutter with one of our old drivers.

-Dana


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

tfalk said:


> So Dana, you are saying definitively that the R-Wear software will work with a GX24?


Yes, definitively it runs on all GX cutters.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

hello

I went to utube and the videos do not work. they only show the title page. I would really like to watch this before I purchase.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the gx and I can send this directly to the cutter from the software. Is that correct?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

According to Dana at Roland..IF you have the latest version of R-Wear you can send directly from R-Wear to the GX24


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,

We are a Roland dealer and we have ordered a copy of the software for inhouse testing with a GX-24 and GX-300 to see how it works.

We will post results here as soon as they are completed.

Thanks,


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Not wishing to intrude on this thread which I've found very interesting.

I went to a show today where I saw the R-Wear software in use - I have to say, it's very impressive.

I told the guys demo'ing the software that I have a Graphtec CE5000-60 cutter so I'm not really wishing to purchase another for the purposes of rhinestones. No problem he said and quickly showed me how the vector created in R-Wear could be copied & pasted into Coreldraw and then output to my Graphtec.

May I ask just a few questions:

1. Are there any drawbacks in using the copy & paste to Corel?
2. The rhinestones were swept with a sponge into the holes cut into a thick vinyl. What is this vinyl and what other vinyls/app tapes are required?
3. Anyone know the plotter settings for a Graphtec?
4. What else am I missing  ?

Yes, I'm trying to lower the cost of entering into this interesting craft.

Thanks

John


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Not wishing to intrude on this thread which I've found very interesting.
> 
> I went to a show today where I saw the R-Wear software in use - I have to say, it's very impressive.
> 
> ...


Hi John. You have given my new hope. I have the same cutter and cut Hartco sandblast resist with it. I found out that I needed the red top blade holder with a 60 degree blade to cut the thick resist accurately. There was someone on here that stated they used the Hartco 425s but there is a thicker one that should do better, Hartco 535s, but I haven't used it so I'm not sure. I have only used the sandblast resist for sandblasting but my Graphtec cut some pretty small and accurate patterns with the red top holder and 60 degree blade. I did have to go into the setup on the machine and choose the factory setting for the type holder I used and did slow the cutting speed down too. Good luck and keep us posted.
Terry


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone used the software yet?

thks
jennifer


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

jennjenn97 said:


> Has anyone used the software yet?
> 
> thks
> jennifer


Works well


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

works well how?

do you import a pic in and it copy it by stones? anymore examples would be great. I want to purchase it this week. I need feedback.


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

im interested also, a video would pretty much sum it up..


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

mrteak said:


> im interested also, a video would pretty much sum it up..



YouTube - RolandASDVideos's Channel


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

would like to see the template cut on a gx-24..


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

how is the software working?

thks


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> Not wishing to intrude on this thread which I've found very interesting.
> 
> I went to a show today where I saw the R-Wear software in use - I have to say, it's very impressive.
> 
> ...


This is also what I heard. I'm using a Us Cutter Refine, but I heard that there's a way of working around the Roland on Roland capability by cutting and pasting into Corel Draw. I'm also very interested in this, but don't want to have to go to extremes because I'm not using a Roland cutter. Maybe someone who is using the software without a Roland cutter can tell us??


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

It works just fine with my Graphtec cutter.

In Coreldraw - Select All/Copy

In R-Ware - Paste

Simples


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a video of it using The Rloand cutter.

SYSTEMS > XPRES CUT

Jim


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

I picked up my copy of r-wear along with a gx-24 on Monday from xpres , got a full days training on all aspects it covers including vinyl cutting , transfer printing and cutting and of course the rhinestone software - great day.
The r-wear software is indeed easy to use, bit of trial and error but needed to see what fonts work best but overall a nice easy bit of kit to use.Got mine for £100 as I bought the cutter at the same time.
Funny thing is it dont need registering or anything so if you can find anyone with a copy it should go on multiple pc's easy enough.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Can anyone who's using this software Without a Roland cutter (doing the cut and paste method) tell me if it's easy to use to overlay rhinestones over a DTG print? Basically, I'd want to be able to make the rhinestone template that matched right up with a print on the shirt, so they would have to be equal in size.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone found training class for the software?  or have seen them online?


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

jennjenn97 said:


> Has anyone found training class for the software?  or have seen them online?


Roland DGA Corporation - Roland University Workshops - Overview of Roland University Training Courses


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I attended a couple classes at Roland and I recommend anyone that is using the software and/or hardware go there...well worth for me


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well the u tube videos do not work? I get nothing. any thougts? thks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JennJenn...what videos? I just tried all the video links on this page and they all worked for me


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

they do not work on my puter!!!!!, I have a brand new puter!!!! crap!!!


----------



## sandhill (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Panther cutter by Sign Warehouse and us the basic software. I create in Illustrator (Mac) and import it into the cutter software. Is there a way to use the rhinestones with this method. Really don't want to buy more software and don't mind the extra step


----------

